# Wild Wall Animals



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Had a Go-Pro given to me last Christmas from wife and the kids.

Being October, thought it was about time I got it out of it's box and learned how to use it!!!!! :-\

Must have looked a bit strange to the local residents walking through our city centre holding and filming!!! :

The vid does go on a bit but have been trying to get the youngest River a little better conditioned to traffic and places with a higher volume of people, as her walks tend to be a lot off lead and very little human intervention!

During the vid we walk past a wall which our male Brook always had a problem with as a younger dog due to the 'Animal Gargoils'
climbing over it. I think he's conquered his initial fears of the wall and it doesn't really bother him now.

Oh and it's a little trial thing for me to see if I can get this vid up on here! So 'Bear With'......






[/url]

Hobbsy


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good job!! looks like you mastered it, I felt like I was on the walk with you!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Tknfox,

It's a bit of a learning 'curve' for all of us!! :

Think the pups did well with all the distractions, wish the same could be said for my filming debut!!!! ;D

Go-Pro handler needs some work I think! Hey, practice makes..... ??? 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Love the British scenery!!!


Come on over and 'Study' it Organics........... 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I loved your video!! It threw me a little at first to see the cars and buses driving on the "wrong" side of the street. LOL! Like tknafox2, I felt like I was on that lovely walk with you. Very nice!!

You have beautiful, happy dogs!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> I loved your video!! It threw me a little at first to see the cars and buses driving on the "wrong" side of the street. LOL! Like tknafox2, I felt like I was on that lovely walk with you. Very nice!!
> 
> You have beautiful, happy dogs!! ;D ;D ;D


Hey mswhipple,

You've boosted my film making confidence.......  

I will pass your kind words onto the pups 

Glad you liked it.

Hobbsy


----------

